
Microsoft developers need not apply - fogus
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2011/08/24/dot-net-programmers-need-not-apply/
======
bediger
Note that this is a meta-article: it consists of a critique of _another
article_.

The other article seems to be looking for the word "abstraction-induced
complexity", which is when some interface makes some actions easy at the
expense of making other actions difficult. The canonical reference:
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.53.9...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.53.969)

Secondly, even notorious Windows Programmers say the same sort of thing about
Windows tools. In
[http://www.charlespetzold.com/etc/DoesVisualStudioRotTheMind...](http://www.charlespetzold.com/etc/DoesVisualStudioRotTheMind.html),
Charles Petzold himself says that Visual Studio rots the brain. He also misses
the boat with his predictions about "Avalon", but that's best left to fanbois.

Thirdly, isn't this the same point Paul Graham made in his article
<http://www.paulgraham.com/gh.html> "Great Hackers"?

So, maybe the original article is correct, at least if you believe
Authorities.

------
jpitz
Just about every non-trivial strategy for screening applicants will yield
false-positives. Do you understand where the false-positives in your screening
process are?

